# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  قصة تجاربي مع الحقيقة

## أحمد طه

*
العنوان بالعربية : قصة تجاربي مع الحقيقة
العنوان الأصلي (بالهندية) :(ساتيانا برايوغو آثفا آتماكاتا) પ્રયોગો અથવા આત્મકથા 
المؤلّف : المهاتما غاندي Ghandi
يقول غاندي "ليس عندي ما أعلمه للعالم، فالحقيقة واللاعنف موجودان منذ بداية الأزمنة "تواضع لا يقدر عليه إلا قلائل". وهو هذا التواضع، إضافة إلى الصدق مع الذات والفلسفة المتكاملة التي عاشها غاندي يوماً بيوم، ما جعله يبقى، لاثنين وثلاثين عاماً من النضال، رمز وحدة الأمة الهندية، ومثالاً للسياسيين في آن. وهو ما يجعل الشعب الهندي يمنحه لقب "مهاتما" أي "الروح العظمى" وفي هذا الكتاب ، نقرأ بعضاً من فلسفة غاندي في سيرة حياته. وفي كل فكرة، نقترب من نظرته إلى العالم، والحياة، والسياسة، والسلوك الفردي والجماعي، كما نعيش هذه الحالة الفريدة من التناغم الكامل بين الكون والعناصر والإنسان.


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية
*

----------

